# where NOT to buy shrimp............



## Nelson (19 May 2010)

well i've been suckered.
bought these from here,
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT

what i got is these,excuse the algae   .



i now know that the shrimp in the picture on ebay are Neocaridina.
i've opened a dispute with ebay and the seller said he will give me a full refund if i return them.but i have to pay the cost of returning them,which i don't agree to.so is still ongoing.why should i be out of pocket for his mistake/con.

now i know what i got,but could you tell me what you think i got.


----------



## Shred (19 May 2010)

Looks like an amano to me, hope you get your money back.


----------



## a1Matt (19 May 2010)

:text-+1:  for Amano.


----------



## mattyc (19 May 2010)

I say amano's too.


----------



## Nick16 (19 May 2010)

least they combat your algae problem


----------



## Kosh42-EFG (19 May 2010)

Amano :text-+1:


----------



## billy boy (19 May 2010)

That looks like a Amano to me! That's got to be false advertising! Surely  :?


----------



## mr. luke (20 May 2010)

Shrimp in the picture where caridina cf babaulti 'blue', you got amano's.


----------



## jessonthenet (23 May 2010)

you have cardinia multidentata/amano

They are great shrimp anyway even if you were miss sold.


----------



## FishBeast (24 May 2010)

I wouldnt say no to amano's but try to get them for free by going through with the dispute.


----------



## Tao (24 May 2010)

Hmmn would you be the person who put neg feedback on him and got a rather narky response to it?


----------



## LondonDragon (24 May 2010)

We could always take a trip up north and make him eat the amanos.


----------



## Nelson (24 May 2010)

Tao said:
			
		

> Hmmn would you be the person who put neg feedback on him and got a rather narky response to it?


yeah,i'm an amateur because they're not blue but amano's  :?   .


			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> We could always take a trip up north and make him eat the amanos.


calm down Paulo   .

the best ebay would do is i could return them but i would have to pay the Â£10 postage   .
so 10 amano's Â£26, or nothing for Â£10  :? .no brainer   .


----------



## Tao (24 May 2010)

nelson said:
			
		

> Tao said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You fool fancy looking at a picture showing completly different shrimp to Amanos, listed as blue shrimp and then not expecting them to be Amanos.  

Don't think theres a barge pole long enough to go near that bloke.


----------



## TDI-line (25 May 2010)

Anyone checked this guys ME page...

http://members.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI. ... t_aquatics


----------



## George Farmer (25 May 2010)

OK, I think the point has been made well enough now.


----------

